# Ireland



## kennyboy

We have some French friends who are hoping to visit Ireland this summer.
They are used to wild camp in France and were asking us what was the situation in Ireland.
We have not been in the m/h so could not help them.  .......... but I know I can rely on Motorhome Facts members to help!   
Thank you for your future replies.
Ken


----------



## jams101

We often wild camp, common sense as always should be applied when selecting a stopping place and it should be no problem.

We met some Austrians last weekend who had been told by the tourist office that it was ok so long as the dreaded no overnight parking sign was not displayed.


----------



## carolgavin

PM cagreg, she lives in ireland and is a wild camper!! She should be able to help am sure.


----------



## CaGreg

Hi there,

I'm delighted that your friends are coming to Ireland this year. I'm sure they will have a wonderful time here.
First have a read through the posts on the Ireland Touring section here. We wildcamp all the time, usually on the west coast, which is 100% reliable for scenery. 
Depending on the time they are coming and for how long I could give suggestions about some places that are worth visiting. Mayo, Sligo, Donegal are usually quiet spots even during the summer compared to say, the south west coasts of Kerry and Cork which can often be busy, as they are favoured by coach tours.
Wildcamping is usually ok, except for height barriered parks etc.
PM me with more detail and we can get to work on a few ideas.

Ca


----------



## Nora+Neil

Away at the moment. Will post more after Tue.

Ireland
Wild camping spots.

Fintown Co Donergal

Latitude:	54.867568778180406 
Longitude:	-8.120784759521484 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Wildcamp: Picnic area overlooking lake and pubs/shops only meters away. Beautiful views of the lake and mountains. 2 pubs in the village and a couple of grocery shops. People very friendly... Roads very bumpy and windey
Attractions Nearby:	Lough Swilley train ride approx 0.5km
Glenveigh National Park approx 30km away
___________________________________________
Helvick Harbour Co Waterford

Latitude:	52.04573404034129 
Longitude:	-7.5531005859375 
Number Of Pitches:	4 
Information:	about 1 mile W of Dungarvin turn L onto R674 about 2 more irish miles to a lovely harbour with friendly fisherfolk.

a picture is worth....... so view aerial photo at

http://marinas.com/view/marina/6564 
(or click on the website link bottom right)
___________________________________________

Bunratty Castle Co Clare

Latitude:	52.69577588605202 
Longitude:	-8.813674449920654 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Parking to the left of the main car park across the road from the main entrance. 
Attractions Nearby:	Bunratty Castle

___________________________________________

Downpatrick Head Ballina Co Mayo

Latitude:	54.32192997420802 
Longitude:	-9.347305297851562 
Number Of Pitches:	8 
Information:	Very picturesque car park at the base of Downpatrick Head overlooking the sea in north Mayo. Good access from N59, but with no facilities. Parking for at least 8 MHs with one other there the night we stayed.
Attractions Nearby:	Céide Fields a stone age settlement and Mayo North Heritage Centre in Ballina. The best is the rugged north mayo coastline!

___________________________________________

Blacksod Bay One Belmullet Co Mayo

Latitude:	54.09564422005199 
Longitude:	-10.08819580078125 
Ordnance Survey:	F 635 183 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	A car park at a viewpoint on a minor road between Blacksod point and Fallmore. This is the best of a number of possible wild camps in this area. 
Attractions Nearby:	Adjacent to a piece of rock sculpture views of the nearby islands and Achill Island

___________________________________________

Blacksod Bay Two Belmullet Co Mayo

Latitude:	54.09463752726641 
Longitude:	-10.111026763916016 
Ordnance Survey:	F 619 184 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	A car park next to a beach at Fallmore. Although overlooked by the village there should be no trouble with a one night stay. Sloping but at least one possible flat spot.
Attractions Nearby:	Walking

___________________________________________________________________

Malin Head One Co Donegal

Latitude:	55.370136822167424 
Longitude:	-7.38006591796875 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	One of many wild spots on the Malin Head. This one is a small carpark with a good view of the headland about 1km away. It is on the brown signed scenic route Inishowen '100' If you leave the R242 in Ballygorman and go on the anticlockwise portion of the route you will see the car park as you drop down over the hill. 
Attractions Nearby:	Malin Head
Region: 
Town:	Ballygorman	
____________________________________

Malin Head Two Co Donegal

Latitude:	55.380085719484796 
Longitude:	-7.381782531738281 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	At the end of the minor road leading to Malin head. Two car parks a few yards apart flat and partially sheltered. 
Attractions Nearby:	Malin Head. Walks. WWII lookout points
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	Malin Head 
Donegal 
Region: 
Town:	Ballygorman	
___________________________________________

Malin One Co Donegal
Latitude:	55.30022902025666 
Longitude:	-7.291831970214844 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	On the left a few km outside of the town of Malin on the R242 between the road and Trawbrega bay. Three partially screened parking places with benches.

Note GPS position approx only

Photo shows site as viewed across bay
Address:	R242 
Malin 
Co Donegal 
___________________________________________

Pollan Bay Co Donegal

Latitude:	55.290651035528526 
Longitude:	-7.3889923095703125 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	A surfers beach car park near Ballyliffin. We didn't stay here but it was recommended by locals. Its near a hotel and the village and is slightly overlooked. In Ballyliffin take the road signposted to the beach and hotel. 
Attractions Nearby:	Doagh Island Famine Village - is well worth a look if only for the balanced view on several aspects of the famine, travellers and recent Irish history. Modest admission charge includes tea or coffee Open Easter to end September also becomes Santa's Lappland from late November to Christmas
Address:	Pollan Bay Beach 
Ballyliffin 
Donegal

___________________________________________

Enfield Leisure Park Co Meath
Latitude:	53.41449436754014 
Longitude:	-6.839418411254883 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Located approx 30 miles west of Dublin in the village of Enfield. This is a grassed/gravel area beside the Royal Canal. Well looked after park with picnic benches and a tap to fill up with water.

Directions: From the M4 travel into Enfield Village. The park is on the west side of the village. Just over the railway bridge is a lane to the left. Signposted "Royal Canal Ammenity Park"
Attractions Nearby:	Enfield village (2 minute walk) is quiet village with grocery shops, pubs and resturants etc.
Numerous golf courses neat by. 
Regular buses into Dublin.
___________________________________________

Baginbun Head Co. Wexford

Latitude:	52.17330004306011 
Longitude:	-6.830406188964844 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Wild Camping spot about 15 mins drive from Hook Head Lighthouse......far enough away that you wont hear the Fog Horns on a misty night.
Admin Note: the Google map does not have enough detail to show the small road that leads to this wild camp spot.
Attractions Nearby:	Fab little beach
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	Near Feathard 
Co. Wexford 
____________________________________

Kenmare Co Kerry

Latitude:	51.873503654666074 
Longitude:	-9.588607549667358 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	In the vicinity of the pier, a short walk from the town centre
Attractions Nearby:	Market/tourist town with a large selection of excellent restaurants and pubs and all the usual services.
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Town:	Kenmare 
Post Code:	Co. Kerry	
____________________________________

Ardmore CO Waterford
Latitude:	51.95075891698686 
Longitude:	-7.721049785614014 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	parking in front of / opposite RC Church. and also at eastern end of beach
Attractions Nearby:	Historic village and large sandy beach, ideal for water sports and cliff walks.
Town:	Ardmore 
Post Code:	Co. Waterford

___________________________________________

Shrove Co Donegal

Latitude:	55.21649013168979 
Longitude:	-6.954345703125 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	car park at blue flag beach.
Attractions Nearby:	beautiful beach

___________________________________________

Mizen Head Co Cork

Latitude:	51.45202793091663 
Longitude:	-9.809331893920898 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Large, well surfaced, car park at visitors centre. This is the most southerly point in Ireland with fantastic view out over the Atlantic. The roads in this part of Ireland are narrow but traffic moves at a correspondingly slower pace to match way of life.
Toilet Rating:	Good
Attractions Nearby:	Great beach and quaint, picturesque harbour with pubs at nearby Crookhaven.

Carrowkeel Cemetery

Latitude:	54.049651194879445 
Longitude:	-8.386881351470947 
Number Of Pitches:	1 
Information:	Very quiet and remote wild spot on the first visitor car park of Carrowkeel Cemetery. Situated in a remote valley, during the night the only disturbances should come from sheep and grouses.

To find it, leave the N4 in western direction in Castlebaldwin and follow the signs to Carrowkeel Cemetery. After some kilometres on this narrow but well-paved road you have to turn right onto an unpaved road up a hill. On the hilltop it goes right again, then always straight on and bushes on both sides make this the narrowest part of all. Drive very slowly! After coming into open terrain again you pass over a cattle grid and have to operate the (usually closed) cattle door by yourself. The road leads now still straight on uphill into a valley. When the road turns left again there is a little car park just straight on. STAY HERE AND DO NOT TRY TO FOLLOW THE ROAD ANY FURTHER! Although the sign there says that the following part is "traversable for normal cars", you should only give it a try if your van has 4-wheel-drive. You have been warned!

To visit Carrowkeel Cemetery, a Bronze-Age monument, better walk from here.

Site is far too small for RVs/large MHs.

BTW, the little white spot in the middle of the picture is our van. 
Attractions Nearby:	Carrowkeel Cemetery

Rinville Park

Latitude:	53.24469914069151 
Longitude:	-8.972482681274414 
Number Of Pitches:	3 
Information:	Nice and quiet "wild spot" at the shore of Galway Bay close to Galway.

No facilities except dustbins directly at the site, but at the Sailing Club about 300 metres further down the road is a water hose which can be used in agreement with the club. Also in Rinville Park itsself there is a Public Toilet in relatively good condition about 500 metres from the car park (signposted).

To find it leave the N6 or N18 at Oranmore, into Oranmore, then follow signs to Rinville. In Rinville follow signs to "Rinville Golf Club" or "Rinville Sailing Club", whatever you see first. After about 3 km narrow road (though still suitable for large vans) you come down a hill, to the right is the park and to the left you see the sea. At the bottom of the hill, just before the entrance to the Golf Club, is a nice little car park.
Attractions Nearby:	Rinville Park
Toilet Rating:	Good
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
Open From:	January/1

Killykeen Forest Park

Latitude:	054 00 17 [54.004722] 
Longitude:	-007 -28 -01 [-7.466944] 
Number Of Pitches:	20 
Information:	Several large car parks right in the middle of Lough Oughter Forest Park at the (2005 disused) visitor centre. During the day some hikers and anglers park their cars here, but at night it is totally deserted.

Access: Follow local signs to "Lough Oughter Forest Park". After the park entrance just follow the road. After some 100 metres where a road to holiday bungalows branches off to the left keep RIGHT and follow the tarmac road till the end. 
There is also another (gravel) car park right opposite to the toilet building, but separated by water (with only a footbridge). I do not exactly know but probably this can be reached from north of Killashandra.

Public toilets (in working condition, but not too clean) can be found in about 300 metres distance: Go past the visitor centre, then turn left and just follow the path. 
Attractions Nearby:	Killykeen Forest Park
Toilet Rating:	Poor

Bealaclugga ( Co Clare

Latitude:	53.122111519104415 
Longitude:	-9.072175025939941 
Number Of Pitches:	2 
Information:	Tiny little village (only one pub ;-))between Ballyvaughan and Burren on the N67 at the south shore of Galway Bay. A small, almost disused harbour in a U-bend of the N67 with a gravel car park. Despite the proximity of the N67 relatively quiet.
You can't miss it from the N67, unless you travel too fast. The bend at the entrance is probably too tight for RVs.
Attractions Nearby:	None.

Skellig Ring

Latitude:	51.8560129458957 
Longitude:	-10.366984605789185 
Number Of Pitches:	1 
Information:	Small car park on the Skellig Ring right on top of the pass between Ballynahow and Portmagee. Spectacular views (if weather is clear) down to Puffin Island and Portmagee. A bit windy (that's understatement ;-)).
Caution! Vans over about 6.5 metres length should only approach it from Portmagee and not dare to go down towards Ballynahow!
No facilities.
Toilet Rating:	N/A
Internet Access Available:	N

Beara Shore Angling

Latitude:	51.783048496308666 
Longitude:	-9.821004867553711 
Number Of Pitches:	1 
Information:	Small car park for shore angling close to Bunaw, Co. Kerry. Very quiet, but can be a bit windy.

From Lauragh follow the R573 through Bunaw, then 1.4 km after "Kilmakilloge Pier", take straight the right of two driveways where the road makes a right turn. Signpost "Beara Shore Angling". Pass over a cattle grid and after 100 metres bumpy gravel roadthere is a small gravel car park.

Not suitable for vans over about 7 metres length! The place is very small.

There is another spot on the next headland (visible from Beara Shore) a bit further up the R573 on a lay-by. Unfortunately with a relatively narrow entrance, so also not good for RVs.
Toilet Rating:	N/A
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles

Ballyrafton Wood
Latitude:	052 43 15 [52.720833] 
Longitude:	-007 -16 -25 [-7.273611] 
Number Of Pitches:	2 
Information:	Pick-nick area on the N78 about half way between Kilkenny and Castlecomer. Not directly visible from the road, but still a bit noisy. Nevertheless good for a night before or after visiting Kilkenny.

From Kilkenny go north on the N77 for 6 km, then branch off on the N78 towards Castlecomer. Precisely 1.7 km after the junction turn left and immediately left again onto the pick-nick area. Take care! The sign is very small!

Don't worry about the 3.0 tons restriction. This is for the bridge 100 metres after the car park.
Attractions Nearby:	Kilkenny, Ballyrafton Wood.
Toilet Rating:	N/A
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
Open From:	January/1
Open Till:	December/31
Cost per night (High Season):	Free
Cost per night (Low Season):	Free
Cost for services:	N/A
Max Stay (Days):	1
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	N78 
Co. Kilkenny

st johns point

Latitude:	54.5793 
Longitude:	-8.4425 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	from donegal town take road to killybegs after passing through dunkineelly take road on left to st johns point .road is sign posted carry along road for 6miles until you come to beach park up at side of road .gets busy sat &sun with fishermen &deep sea divers

GPS by Olley so may be incorrect, if you know better please PM D/B Admin
Attractions Nearby:	killy begs fishing harbour bars clubs restaurants
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Region: 
Town:	killybegs

hook light house co/wexford
Latitude:	52.30784888634275 
Longitude:	-6.39129638671875 
Ordnance Survey:	wexford 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	updated 02/23/07

GPS by Olley, Slade is not list on google so the GPS is just a guess near wexford
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
Open From:	January/1
Open Till:	December/29
Max Stay (Days):	Unlimited
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot

Streedagh Beach

Latitude:	54.29088164657006 
Longitude:	-8.4375 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Wild Camping Spot
Attractions Nearby:	Beautiful Beach. Great Surfing
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	Grange 
Co Sligo 
Region:

Aghadoe

Latitude:	52.071065406906634 
Longitude:	-9.5196533203125 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Quiet ,tarmaced,level,car park with THE best views of The Lakes of Killarney.Busy viewing area during the summer,but nice and quite for overnite stop.l
Attractions Nearby:	National Park.
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	Aghadoe 
Region: 
Town:	Killarney

Rosses Point

Latitude:	54.31206715694331 
Longitude:	-8.57457160949707 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Wilding Camping Spot

Rosses Point, small sea side village over look sligo bay with long sandy beach.

Drive right past Rosses Point until you can go no further, there is a large carpark for the beach and a grassy area beneath a commercial campsite. The drainage is very good due to the sand or you can just stay on the tarmac and you get a better view.
Attractions Nearby:	Rosses Point has a large hotel, several bars and Osities, really nice pub with really good food.
Toilet Rating:	N/A
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
Open From:	January/1
Open Till:	December/31
Cost per night (High Season):	0
Cost per night (Low Season):	0
Max Stay (Days):	1
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	The Beach 
Rosses Point

Portnoo Sea Front

Latitude:	54.57206165565852 
Longitude:	-8.1298828125 
Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A 
Information:	Wild Camping permitted for a few nights at sea Front Carpark near Public Facilities
Attractions Nearby:	Great Beach, Fishing , Walking 
Toilet Rating:	Poor
Internet Access Available:	N
Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
Address:	Letterkenny 
Region: 
Town:	Portnoo


----------



## asabrush

fair play Nora n Neil,thats a great list to post,thanks loads


----------



## kennyboy

Thank you so much all of you, as I thought: you are great!!    
My wife will pass all information to Martine and Pascal who will be visiting Ireland in July. 
Ken


----------



## fransgrandad

*W[ld camping in Ireland*

Hi

Just returned from 3 weeks in southern Ireland, wild camping would seem a good idea we used camp sites, we found these to be expensive, the good ones were very good the poor ones were very poor.

That aside your friends will have a great time, the Irish charm is as warm as ever, roads a bit bumpy in places, scenery wonderful. Diesel prices vary from place to place 1.27 Euro about the cheapest we found.

I am sure they will have a great time.

Les.


----------



## Nora+Neil

Sorry to tell you just back from Donegal where Diseal range from €1.40 to €1.51
In Kerry at the moment where it ranges from €1.38 to €1.43.


----------



## Stapeler

Along the river Shannon (which runs half the length of the country) there's quiet a few marinas and attract quiet a lot of motorhomes. Usually serviced with toilets and there's always fresh water. Places like Portumna, ShannonBridge, Terryglass and Banagher are worth a mention.


----------



## 1302

Hi everyone, we are staying at Mannix point at the mo at Cahirciveen, the best site so far. Tomorrow we are thinking of going over to Valencia island, no campsites but does anyone no of any wild camp spots there?
Thanks in anticipation :wink: 
Alison


----------



## havingfun

Thanks for the Great list. but please post them on the official Wild Camping Sites Forum, where every one can find them.
thanks mag & bernie.


----------



## 109632

Hi Kenneyboy,
We are just comming to the end of a 8week tour of Ireland in our campervan. Although we have only wild camped 3 nights, we were told of a German written book on "Motorhome in Ireland" which give details of wild camping. The ISBN No 13-978-3-928840-79-8. I have found it on the net. but need to find out if it is available in English/French for your chums!!
The 3 stops we had were Hook Head, Kilmore Quay and Kinsale. All very safe.
Hope this is of some help.

Weekend Gypsy


----------



## CaGreg

J99Dub said:


> Hi everyone, we are staying at Mannix point at the mo at Cahirciveen, the best site so far. Tomorrow we are thinking of going over to Valencia island, no campsites but does anyone no of any wild camp spots there?
> Thanks in anticipation :wink:
> Alison


We wildcamped in Knightstown on Valencia Island in Feb, of course it was very quiet then. Right on the harbour there is a no overnight parking sign, but we parked up from the harbour. I imagine that it might be busier at this time of the year. If in doubt, ask somebody local, people in Ireland are often happy to help, provided that they are not overrun.
Have you been to Caherdaniel, Derrynane.
Lovely memories of dry, mild weather there in Feb, better than it is now!
Enjoy,
Ca


----------



## aido

*post subject*

Just back from our 1'st wildcamping weekend .

We went to Kilmore Quay in Wexford on Thursday night and stayed until Sun.
On Thursday night there was 4 MH's there on Fri. night there was 9 MH's and Sat. night there was 21 MH's all wildcamping. everything went great batteries held out and we had enough water.

Aido


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Nora+Neil said:


> Away at the moment. Will post more after Tue.
> 
> Ireland
> Wild camping spots.
> 
> Fintown Co Donergal
> 
> Latitude:	54.867568778180406
> Longitude:	-8.120784759521484
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Wildcamp: Picnic area overlooking lake and pubs/shops only meters away. Beautiful views of the lake and mountains. 2 pubs in the village and a couple of grocery shops. People very friendly... Roads very bumpy and windey
> Attractions Nearby:	Lough Swilley train ride approx 0.5km
> Glenveigh National Park approx 30km away
> ___________________________________________
> Helvick Harbour Co Waterford
> 
> Latitude:	52.04573404034129
> Longitude:	-7.5531005859375
> Number Of Pitches:	4
> Information:	about 1 mile W of Dungarvin turn L onto R674 about 2 more irish miles to a lovely harbour with friendly fisherfolk.
> 
> a picture is worth....... so view aerial photo at
> 
> http://marinas.com/view/marina/6564
> (or click on the website link bottom right)
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Bunratty Castle Co Clare
> 
> Latitude:	52.69577588605202
> Longitude:	-8.813674449920654
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Parking to the left of the main car park across the road from the main entrance.
> Attractions Nearby:	Bunratty Castle
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Downpatrick Head Ballina Co Mayo
> 
> Latitude:	54.32192997420802
> Longitude:	-9.347305297851562
> Number Of Pitches:	8
> Information:	Very picturesque car park at the base of Downpatrick Head overlooking the sea in north Mayo. Good access from N59, but with no facilities. Parking for at least 8 MHs with one other there the night we stayed.
> Attractions Nearby:	Céide Fields a stone age settlement and Mayo North Heritage Centre in Ballina. The best is the rugged north mayo coastline!
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Blacksod Bay One Belmullet Co Mayo
> 
> Latitude:	54.09564422005199
> Longitude:	-10.08819580078125
> Ordnance Survey:	F 635 183
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	A car park at a viewpoint on a minor road between Blacksod point and Fallmore. This is the best of a number of possible wild camps in this area.
> Attractions Nearby:	Adjacent to a piece of rock sculpture views of the nearby islands and Achill Island
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Blacksod Bay Two Belmullet Co Mayo
> 
> Latitude:	54.09463752726641
> Longitude:	-10.111026763916016
> Ordnance Survey:	F 619 184
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	A car park next to a beach at Fallmore. Although overlooked by the village there should be no trouble with a one night stay. Sloping but at least one possible flat spot.
> Attractions Nearby:	Walking
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> Malin Head One Co Donegal
> 
> Latitude:	55.370136822167424
> Longitude:	-7.38006591796875
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	One of many wild spots on the Malin Head. This one is a small carpark with a good view of the headland about 1km away. It is on the brown signed scenic route Inishowen '100' If you leave the R242 in Ballygorman and go on the anticlockwise portion of the route you will see the car park as you drop down over the hill.
> Attractions Nearby:	Malin Head
> Region:
> Town:	Ballygorman
> ____________________________________
> 
> Malin Head Two Co Donegal
> 
> Latitude:	55.380085719484796
> Longitude:	-7.381782531738281
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	At the end of the minor road leading to Malin head. Two car parks a few yards apart flat and partially sheltered.
> Attractions Nearby:	Malin Head. Walks. WWII lookout points
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	Malin Head
> Donegal
> Region:
> Town:	Ballygorman
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Malin One Co Donegal
> Latitude:	55.30022902025666
> Longitude:	-7.291831970214844
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	On the left a few km outside of the town of Malin on the R242 between the road and Trawbrega bay. Three partially screened parking places with benches.
> 
> Note GPS position approx only
> 
> Photo shows site as viewed across bay
> Address:	R242
> Malin
> Co Donegal
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Pollan Bay Co Donegal
> 
> Latitude:	55.290651035528526
> Longitude:	-7.3889923095703125
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	A surfers beach car park near Ballyliffin. We didn't stay here but it was recommended by locals. Its near a hotel and the village and is slightly overlooked. In Ballyliffin take the road signposted to the beach and hotel.
> Attractions Nearby:	Doagh Island Famine Village - is well worth a look if only for the balanced view on several aspects of the famine, travellers and recent Irish history. Modest admission charge includes tea or coffee Open Easter to end September also becomes Santa's Lappland from late November to Christmas
> Address:	Pollan Bay Beach
> Ballyliffin
> Donegal
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Enfield Leisure Park Co Meath
> Latitude:	53.41449436754014
> Longitude:	-6.839418411254883
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Located approx 30 miles west of Dublin in the village of Enfield. This is a grassed/gravel area beside the Royal Canal. Well looked after park with picnic benches and a tap to fill up with water.
> 
> Directions: From the M4 travel into Enfield Village. The park is on the west side of the village. Just over the railway bridge is a lane to the left. Signposted "Royal Canal Ammenity Park"
> Attractions Nearby:	Enfield village (2 minute walk) is quiet village with grocery shops, pubs and resturants etc.
> Numerous golf courses neat by.
> Regular buses into Dublin.
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Baginbun Head Co. Wexford
> 
> Latitude:	52.17330004306011
> Longitude:	-6.830406188964844
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Wild Camping spot about 15 mins drive from Hook Head Lighthouse......far enough away that you wont hear the Fog Horns on a misty night.
> Admin Note: the Google map does not have enough detail to show the small road that leads to this wild camp spot.
> Attractions Nearby:	Fab little beach
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	Near Feathard
> Co. Wexford
> ____________________________________
> 
> Kenmare Co Kerry
> 
> Latitude:	51.873503654666074
> Longitude:	-9.588607549667358
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	In the vicinity of the pier, a short walk from the town centre
> Attractions Nearby:	Market/tourist town with a large selection of excellent restaurants and pubs and all the usual services.
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Town:	Kenmare
> Post Code:	Co. Kerry
> ____________________________________
> 
> Ardmore CO Waterford
> Latitude:	51.95075891698686
> Longitude:	-7.721049785614014
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	parking in front of / opposite RC Church. and also at eastern end of beach
> Attractions Nearby:	Historic village and large sandy beach, ideal for water sports and cliff walks.
> Town:	Ardmore
> Post Code:	Co. Waterford
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Shrove Co Donegal
> 
> Latitude:	55.21649013168979
> Longitude:	-6.954345703125
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	car park at blue flag beach.
> Attractions Nearby:	beautiful beach
> 
> ___________________________________________
> 
> Mizen Head Co Cork
> 
> Latitude:	51.45202793091663
> Longitude:	-9.809331893920898
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Large, well surfaced, car park at visitors centre. This is the most southerly point in Ireland with fantastic view out over the Atlantic. The roads in this part of Ireland are narrow but traffic moves at a correspondingly slower pace to match way of life.
> Toilet Rating:	Good
> Attractions Nearby:	Great beach and quaint, picturesque harbour with pubs at nearby Crookhaven.
> 
> Carrowkeel Cemetery
> 
> Latitude:	54.049651194879445
> Longitude:	-8.386881351470947
> Number Of Pitches:	1
> Information:	Very quiet and remote wild spot on the first visitor car park of Carrowkeel Cemetery. Situated in a remote valley, during the night the only disturbances should come from sheep and grouses.
> 
> To find it, leave the N4 in western direction in Castlebaldwin and follow the signs to Carrowkeel Cemetery. After some kilometres on this narrow but well-paved road you have to turn right onto an unpaved road up a hill. On the hilltop it goes right again, then always straight on and bushes on both sides make this the narrowest part of all. Drive very slowly! After coming into open terrain again you pass over a cattle grid and have to operate the (usually closed) cattle door by yourself. The road leads now still straight on uphill into a valley. When the road turns left again there is a little car park just straight on. STAY HERE AND DO NOT TRY TO FOLLOW THE ROAD ANY FURTHER! Although the sign there says that the following part is "traversable for normal cars", you should only give it a try if your van has 4-wheel-drive. You have been warned!
> 
> To visit Carrowkeel Cemetery, a Bronze-Age monument, better walk from here.
> 
> Site is far too small for RVs/large MHs.
> 
> BTW, the little white spot in the middle of the picture is our van.
> Attractions Nearby:	Carrowkeel Cemetery
> 
> Rinville Park
> 
> Latitude:	53.24469914069151
> Longitude:	-8.972482681274414
> Number Of Pitches:	3
> Information:	Nice and quiet "wild spot" at the shore of Galway Bay close to Galway.
> 
> No facilities except dustbins directly at the site, but at the Sailing Club about 300 metres further down the road is a water hose which can be used in agreement with the club. Also in Rinville Park itsself there is a Public Toilet in relatively good condition about 500 metres from the car park (signposted).
> 
> To find it leave the N6 or N18 at Oranmore, into Oranmore, then follow signs to Rinville. In Rinville follow signs to "Rinville Golf Club" or "Rinville Sailing Club", whatever you see first. After about 3 km narrow road (though still suitable for large vans) you come down a hill, to the right is the park and to the left you see the sea. At the bottom of the hill, just before the entrance to the Golf Club, is a nice little car park.
> Attractions Nearby:	Rinville Park
> Toilet Rating:	Good
> Internet Access Available:	N
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> Open From:	January/1
> 
> Killykeen Forest Park
> 
> Latitude:	054 00 17 [54.004722]
> Longitude:	-007 -28 -01 [-7.466944]
> Number Of Pitches:	20
> Information:	Several large car parks right in the middle of Lough Oughter Forest Park at the (2005 disused) visitor centre. During the day some hikers and anglers park their cars here, but at night it is totally deserted.
> 
> Access: Follow local signs to "Lough Oughter Forest Park". After the park entrance just follow the road. After some 100 metres where a road to holiday bungalows branches off to the left keep RIGHT and follow the tarmac road till the end.
> There is also another (gravel) car park right opposite to the toilet building, but separated by water (with only a footbridge). I do not exactly know but probably this can be reached from north of Killashandra.
> 
> Public toilets (in working condition, but not too clean) can be found in about 300 metres distance: Go past the visitor centre, then turn left and just follow the path.
> Attractions Nearby:	Killykeen Forest Park
> Toilet Rating:	Poor
> 
> Bealaclugga ( Co Clare
> 
> Latitude:	53.122111519104415
> Longitude:	-9.072175025939941
> Number Of Pitches:	2
> Information:	Tiny little village (only one pub ;-))between Ballyvaughan and Burren on the N67 at the south shore of Galway Bay. A small, almost disused harbour in a U-bend of the N67 with a gravel car park. Despite the proximity of the N67 relatively quiet.
> You can't miss it from the N67, unless you travel too fast. The bend at the entrance is probably too tight for RVs.
> Attractions Nearby:	None.
> 
> Skellig Ring
> 
> Latitude:	51.8560129458957
> Longitude:	-10.366984605789185
> Number Of Pitches:	1
> Information:	Small car park on the Skellig Ring right on top of the pass between Ballynahow and Portmagee. Spectacular views (if weather is clear) down to Puffin Island and Portmagee. A bit windy (that's understatement ;-)).
> Caution! Vans over about 6.5 metres length should only approach it from Portmagee and not dare to go down towards Ballynahow!
> No facilities.
> Toilet Rating:	N/A
> Internet Access Available:	N
> 
> Beara Shore Angling
> 
> Latitude:	51.783048496308666
> Longitude:	-9.821004867553711
> Number Of Pitches:	1
> Information:	Small car park for shore angling close to Bunaw, Co. Kerry. Very quiet, but can be a bit windy.
> 
> From Lauragh follow the R573 through Bunaw, then 1.4 km after "Kilmakilloge Pier", take straight the right of two driveways where the road makes a right turn. Signpost "Beara Shore Angling". Pass over a cattle grid and after 100 metres bumpy gravel roadthere is a small gravel car park.
> 
> Not suitable for vans over about 7 metres length! The place is very small.
> 
> There is another spot on the next headland (visible from Beara Shore) a bit further up the R573 on a lay-by. Unfortunately with a relatively narrow entrance, so also not good for RVs.
> Toilet Rating:	N/A
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> 
> Ballyrafton Wood
> Latitude:	052 43 15 [52.720833]
> Longitude:	-007 -16 -25 [-7.273611]
> Number Of Pitches:	2
> Information:	Pick-nick area on the N78 about half way between Kilkenny and Castlecomer. Not directly visible from the road, but still a bit noisy. Nevertheless good for a night before or after visiting Kilkenny.
> 
> From Kilkenny go north on the N77 for 6 km, then branch off on the N78 towards Castlecomer. Precisely 1.7 km after the junction turn left and immediately left again onto the pick-nick area. Take care! The sign is very small!
> 
> Don't worry about the 3.0 tons restriction. This is for the bridge 100 metres after the car park.
> Attractions Nearby:	Kilkenny, Ballyrafton Wood.
> Toilet Rating:	N/A
> Internet Access Available:	N
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> Open From:	January/1
> Open Till:	December/31
> Cost per night (High Season):	Free
> Cost per night (Low Season):	Free
> Cost for services:	N/A
> Max Stay (Days):	1
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	N78
> Co. Kilkenny
> 
> st johns point
> 
> Latitude:	54.5793
> Longitude:	-8.4425
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	from donegal town take road to killybegs after passing through dunkineelly take road on left to st johns point .road is sign posted carry along road for 6miles until you come to beach park up at side of road .gets busy sat &sun with fishermen &deep sea divers
> 
> GPS by Olley so may be incorrect, if you know better please PM D/B Admin
> Attractions Nearby:	killy begs fishing harbour bars clubs restaurants
> Internet Access Available:	N
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Region:
> Town:	killybegs
> 
> hook light house co/wexford
> Latitude:	52.30784888634275
> Longitude:	-6.39129638671875
> Ordnance Survey:	wexford
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	updated 02/23/07
> 
> GPS by Olley, Slade is not list on google so the GPS is just a guess near wexford
> Internet Access Available:	N
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> Open From:	January/1
> Open Till:	December/29
> Max Stay (Days):	Unlimited
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> 
> Streedagh Beach
> 
> Latitude:	54.29088164657006
> Longitude:	-8.4375
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Wild Camping Spot
> Attractions Nearby:	Beautiful Beach. Great Surfing
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	Grange
> Co Sligo
> Region:
> 
> Aghadoe
> 
> Latitude:	52.071065406906634
> Longitude:	-9.5196533203125
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Quiet ,tarmaced,level,car park with THE best views of The Lakes of Killarney.Busy viewing area during the summer,but nice and quite for overnite stop.l
> Attractions Nearby:	National Park.
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	Aghadoe
> Region:
> Town:	Killarney
> 
> Rosses Point
> 
> Latitude:	54.31206715694331
> Longitude:	-8.57457160949707
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Wilding Camping Spot
> 
> Rosses Point, small sea side village over look sligo bay with long sandy beach.
> 
> Drive right past Rosses Point until you can go no further, there is a large carpark for the beach and a grassy area beneath a commercial campsite. The drainage is very good due to the sand or you can just stay on the tarmac and you get a better view.
> Attractions Nearby:	Rosses Point has a large hotel, several bars and Osities, really nice pub with really good food.
> Toilet Rating:	N/A
> Internet Access Available:	N
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> Open From:	January/1
> Open Till:	December/31
> Cost per night (High Season):	0
> Cost per night (Low Season):	0
> Max Stay (Days):	1
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	The Beach
> Rosses Point
> 
> Portnoo Sea Front
> 
> Latitude:	54.57206165565852
> Longitude:	-8.1298828125
> Number Of Pitches:	Unknown / N/A
> Information:	Wild Camping permitted for a few nights at sea Front Carpark near Public Facilities
> Attractions Nearby:	Great Beach, Fishing , Walking
> Toilet Rating:	Poor
> Internet Access Available:	N
> Distance from Public Transport(miles):	>5 Miles
> Campsite Type:	Wild Camping Spot
> Address:	Letterkenny
> Region:
> Town:	Portnoo


Thanks for the list Nora+Neil, hope it's still as viable.

Aido, sorry, but 21 MH's together is not wild camping, (probably pee off people living closest to you too) to wild camp, is to camp alone, away from others, it's like playing solitaire for two if you are with others.


----------

